# SECTION RULES: READ BEFORE POSTING



## Admin

Welcome to Kenbo's Chat Room. Please read his rules. 

1. Although you're encouraged to speak your mind freely, you aren't in a place where your natural rights are protected by the 1st Amendment. It's your responsibility to know the rules and abide by them. In return you are given an "open mic" to discuss anything which isn't prohibited. Let's start with profanity; it is not permitted anywhere on the forum and this chat room is no exception. What may be just fine on the job site, will not be tolerated here.

2. Everyone has their own opinion on any topic that can be brought up. That is what makes us individual and special in our own way. However, not everyone will agree with your opinion so from time to time there are going to be some disagreements. That's fine as long as they remain civil and don't devolve into outright verbal conflict. Do keep in mind that your opinion will probably not be accepted by everyone, and even though you are entitled to yours, other members are entitled to theirs as well. Keep it civil and respectful. A good civilized debate is welcome, a war of words is not.

3. From time to time, controversial topics arise that can stir up a hornet's nest. It seems that whenever these topics surface, no matter how innocent the original poster’s intentions are, things get heated and arguments ensue. For this reason, the discussion of our religious or spiritual belief's, political alliances, and social observations are by necessity strictly off limits. Discussing the economy is also a topic which always leads to a political debate so let's keep that one off the table also. No matter the topic though, the use of derogatory words or phrases will not be tolerated. That means no name-calling. 

4. This is a place to share our life experiences with each other, whether good or bad. It is a place where you can ask for help on subjects that are not related to woodworking. It is a place where you can be heard, inspired, helped and entertained. Let’s stick to the rules and keep it as an enjoyable place for all involved.

_*Summary*_
If you read the rules carefully, you will realize there are very few of them. Most of the wording was elaborating on and clarifying the few rules we do have. They can be summed up like this:

1. No profanity. 

2. Observe The Golden Rule - treat others as you want to be treated.

3. No politics. No preaching. 

4. Have fun getting to know & enjoy one another.

That's not really asking for very much. Now come join us in some fun & friendly conversation. 



.

Reactions: Like 5 | Great Post 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Bump up to top.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

